# RhinoHide removable Canopy on my LS



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

I need to keep my ROPS cantered back so I can get it into my shop when not in use. The only time I put them up is if I need the LED lights for night time work.

This RhinoHide removable Canopy is awesome! It is removable with the turn of 2 knobs, and you can set it up in many different ways to fit your needs.

The position I have it in the photos I can still fit it in my shop. 

All the parts seem to be high quality too.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I like my rhino top also and it’s handy to be able to quickly remove it. I have only trailered mine a few times, but wind and tops don’t mix. Nice being able to remove and load it into back of truck.

My Rhino top started to bow in middle so I put two crossbars at front and rear. Was simple and made it twice as sturdy. Also are nice grab points to remove and install the top. I used square tubing same size as side frame that comes with top. Just notch cut the ends and used existing bolt holes on top so it fits flush against top.

You may not need it but as stated mine started to bow a little. Don’t know I ya can see in these pics.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I have to for those who are in open stations like mine…the Rhino top is an affordable option. I forget what I paid, but was nowhere near the cost of other options. It’s amazingly sturdy for a plastic top and the hardware is heavy duty and well designed.

If my zero turn had ROPS I would have used the extra mounts I got and swap top between machines. I was in tractor yesterday (100 plus temps) and was comfortable in shade. Wasn’t cold by any means, but felt like it after running the mower and weed eating.

mounting height is adjustable, so mounted mine to the top is just below ROPS. Still plenty tall enough to mount my LED bar underneath top on ROPs also. Worked perfect for me. I do have few tree limbs to cut but needed to do that anyway to get limbs to clear the ROPs and my face.


----------

